# Identify that bike



## cdrdwd (Aug 21, 2010)

I purchased a used titanium bike two months ago and am trying to verify the make (Lemond) and find the year/model. If you click on the photo you can find a few more details..

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/cdrdwd/4651018122/" title="Lemond Ti Road Bike by cdrdwd, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4651018122_cddf818fda.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Lemond Ti Road Bike" /></a>

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Bill


----------

